# new pics of my foster



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

poor guy has to be crated b/c of his heartworm treatment..but luckily i got my expen in for pixel..put him in there and hes lovin it! what a sweetie he is! wish he could play..hes a fun guy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww - he's so cute! Have you named him yet?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well not really i just call him "bud" i know im so boreing...i havent had a name spark with him yet


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wait a while and get to know him - maybe something will just 'pop' into your head.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Girl! You wouldnt be right to not take that beautiful thing home. It's amazing what 1 person can do--how just 1 person can have such a huge impact. And the roles you play and choices you make define who you are. It's so sad how some people live little lives in their little world with their little minds and the only thing they do in their life seem more grand is to hurt others and hope that they become small as them.







I'm getting off topic here, but I seriously hope I can be half as strong as you and be able to volunteer my time to these precious beings.







Uh OH....is Jaimie's head getting bigger or redder?!?!?!? lol Love ya!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmmmm, maybe you should just keep him. He is too cute. He looks like a black Sparkey







. I like the name Buddy







. You are doing such a good job Jaimie. He looks so different, he looks happy and clean. You saved his life. I'm so glad you're back


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

He looks so much like Zeus, a Shih Tzu mix I used to have. While he was definitely an alpha dog he was also very sweet.
Jaimie, I think Bud is a good for him. I have a good friend that goes by that name. His real name is Everest, so who could blame him. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks like a Coco Puff to me! Hahah! What sweet pics, Jaimie.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww she reminds me of foxy, a dog we had when i was growing up. someone dumped her at our house in the winter (i tell ya, we were "that" house in the neighborhood!) with a nametag on, just her name, no info







she was our "i REFUSE TO DIE!" pup. she managed to get EVERYTHING, every illness a dog could get. she eventually became blind in one eye, could barely see out of the other, and was completely deaf. oh, and she walked diagonally. no straight lines. lol. she even went to play with the alligators in our back yard once, when she was 17 YEARS OLD! she died at close to 20 yrs. her quality of life only began to worsen in her last year. 
your "bud" looks just like her







sweet memories. my grandmother used to joke "this dog really thinks she's going to outlive ME, doesnt she?" as my grandmother came thisclose to death many, many times, but always bounced back. it seemed like they bonded in that way too, lol, "nope, i'm not ready to die yet. you first!" LOL bless them both









ann marie and the "i dunno, parker, your roommate looks kinda cute...i mean, he's no Magnum PI driving a ferrari, but..." buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Jamie, he looks so happy. When did he get his first heartworm injection. I have never taken a rescue through HW treatment, but several other members of my rescue group have. Has he passed that critical stage yet? Isn't it usually a couple of weeks after the injection?

What will happen to him after his treatment?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah.. you never answered me... are you thinking of keeping him???








The first pic... looks like he has nice teeth! hehe


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh...he is just precious. His face looks like he is saying "thank you Jaimie for saving me".

Ginny & Zoe & Bella



> He looks like a Coco Puff to me! Hahah! What sweet pics, Jaimie.[/B]


Coco Puff would be a darling name!

Ginny & Bella & Zoe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is very cute and obviously VERY lucky!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, he is tooo cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> awwww she reminds me of foxy, a dog we had when i was growing up. someone dumped her at our house in the winter (i tell ya, we were "that" house in the neighborhood!) with a nametag on, just her name, no info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a cute little guy







he is Jaimie and so very lucky to have you there to watch over him








Actually I rather like Buddy or Bud as you call him, suits him I think


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we ended up giving him both his heartworm injections one day apart...it has only been a week since. He goes back to the shelter on the 6th to be neutered..then he enters the adoption area where I estimate he will be only a few hours and get adopted to his forever home. All dogs at the shelter that get into adoption stay in adoption until adopted...no matter how long it takes. and from my experience of when i was there, the small cute ones dont even last but hours to two days. so i know he wont even be in there long and will be in someones lap in no time.








and no i'm not keeping him...hes a fun dog, but i had to beg my husband on my knees for Pixel....and Parker isn't very fond of him trying to hump him all the time!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I missed this thread before. He is a cutie (at least in my opinion -- my husband is not agreeing







). I think its great that you helped to save his life!!! I am sure he will find a great home fast. My husband is the same way -- no more dogs until we have a house (which is probably never going to happen)!!!


----------

